# I filled the cracks



## Kittybub

Salut tout le monde,

Le contexte est des fissures dans un sol fait en argile. 

I filled the cracks with silver paint. 

Mon essai: *j’ai rempli les fissures *avec de peinture argentée. 

Merci!


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour
Oui, ta traduction est bonne. 

Peut-être que "j'ai (re)bouché les fissures" serait plus idiomatique.


----------



## Kittybub

Merci Philippides! En fait l'idée est que j'ai rempli les fissures avec de peinture argentée pour faire un oeuvre d'art, alors est-ce que je pourrais dire : 

*J'ai rebouché les fissures avec de peinture argentée  *          ?


----------



## Philippides

J'avais lu un peu vite ta question initiale (je visualisais des fissures dans un murs, pas dans un sol d'argile !). En plus, tu ajoutes qu'il s'agissait de faire une oeuvre d'art. "Remplir" est donc sans doute bien le verbe le plus approprié ici. 
*j’ai rempli les fissures *avec de *la *peinture argentée.


----------



## Kittybub

Merci et désolée l'erreur bête!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I find it hard to imagine using paint to fill anything.


----------



## Blougouz

Comme il y a une intention artistique, je proposerais plutôt j'ai _comblé_ les craquelures
?
Ou plus technique: j'ai _mastiqué_ les fentes
?


----------



## Philippides

Blougouz said:


> Comme il y a une intention artistique, je proposerais plutôt j'ai _comblé_ les craquelures ?
> Ou plus technique: j'ai _mastiqué_ les fentes ?


J'ai comblé me semble parfait ! _Oserai-je dire que cela me comble ?_
Mastiqué me semble beaucoup trop technique et terre à terre alors que l'on parle d'une oeuvre d'art.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Serait-ce possible dans ce cas-ci qu’on parle d’un sol fêlé/lézardé, plutôt qu’un sol craquelé? Et si c’est le cas, on ne devrait pas parler de la craquelure quand il s’agit de fissures. Non?


----------



## Blougouz

Philippides said:


> _Oserai-je dire que cela me comble ?
> _
> Mastiqué me semble beaucoup trop technique et terre à terre alors que l'on parle d'une oeuvre d'art.


Mastiquer étant un terme technique, ce ne sera compris qu'entre pros, sinon ça fera chewing gum!
L'idée de Maîtrepôle concernant les lézardes est bien je trouve, sachant que c'est plus large et profond que des craquelures... C'est mieux pour de la terre séchée.


----------



## petit1

Pour un sol argileux on parle de fissures; je ne le sais que trop.


----------



## JClaudeK

"j'ai colmaté les fissures avec de la peinture argentée."


----------



## petit1

Il me semble que la peinture recouvrira les "parois" des fissures mais ne pourra jamais les colmater, les boucher, les mastiquer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kittybub said:


> En fait l'idée est que j'ai rempli les fissures avec de peinture argentée pour faire un oeuvre d'art


Dans ce cas, on pourrait peut-être dire "j'ai fait ressortir les fissures grâce à / en utilisant de la peinture argentée".


----------



## Philippides

On s'éloigne de plus en plus de "I filled the cracks"


----------



## JClaudeK

"filled the cracks" or "covered the cracks"?


----------



## Kittybub

Thank you so much, everyone! 

It's filled the cracks. It's not to repair them, it's to make a work of art. Oh dear, now I don't know what to put. Maybe I'll just put : j’ai rempli les fissures avec de la peinture argentée. All the options are great but maybe best in this case to stick as closely as possible to the original version.


----------



## petit1

J'ai appliqué de la peinture argentée à l'intérieur des fissures
J'ai peint l'intérieur des fissures en argenté
J'ai enduit les fissures de peinture argentée
J'ai passé les fissures à la peinture argentée
J'ai souligné les fissures avec de la peinture argentée

Il y aussi le verbe "garnir" mais bof.


----------



## JClaudeK

+
J'ai rehaussé les fissures avec de la peinture argentée.

Le plus neutre étant
_J'ai passé les fissures à la peinture argentée. _(petit1)


----------



## Kittybub

Merci tout le monde! Et juste une chose encore, qui ne s'éloigne pas du sujet - quand ce n'est pas de la peinture mais de la neige - 
_
J'ai passé les fissures à la neige
J'ai rempli les fissures de neige
J'ai comblé les fissures avec de la neige
_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

My opinion:Sorry, I still think that you would have to fill the cracks with something like plaster and then paint that silver. Liquids such as paint can fill containers, but cannot serve to "colmater", "(re)boucher",  or "mastiquer" cracks, gaps, fissures, or spaces. It seems to me that snow would only work in the polar regions, to fill the cracks between the bricks of ice when bulding an igloo for example. (Not that there are igloos in the Antarctic, at least as far as I know.)


----------



## petit1

A moins qu'il n'existe une sorte de neige artificielle par exemple pour faire des décors de théâtre.


----------



## Blougouz

Kittybub said:


> j’ai rempli les fissures avec de la peinture argentée. All the options are great but maybe best in this case to stick as closely as possible to the original version.


it works fine like this! Then if the artist is showing different versions of his/her work, you would go duplicating the sentence like a:
J'ai rempli les fissures avec de la neige!
Etc


----------



## Kittybub

Non, c'est en Ecosse en hiver, il fait très froid, c'est bien possible de remplir des grandes fissures, des cassures, même des seaux avec de la neige


----------



## Kittybub

Oui, merci Blougouz! J'ai rempli les fissures/cassures avec de la neige!

Ou pas...?!


----------



## Blougouz

Kittybub said:


> Oui, merci Blougouz! J'ai rempli les fissures/cassures avec de la neige!
> 
> Ou pas...?!


J'ai rempli les fissures avec de la neige.
(Pas les cassures!)


----------



## Blougouz

Kittybub said:


> Non, c'est en Ecosse en hiver, il fait très froid, c'est bien possible de remplir des grandes fissures, des cassures, même des seaux avec de la neige


C'est sans aucun doute une bien jolie œuvre d'art!!


----------



## Kittybub

Eh oui!!! Merci!


----------



## petit1

A propos de la peinture pour "combler" les fissures, apparemment ça existe pour les artistes.


----------



## Kittybub

Merci encore!


----------

